# X470-F Daisy chain or T-topology?



## ORLY (Jul 14, 2019)

Hi, so I'm looking for some motherboard that can handle a 3900X if I ever buy it.
People recommended the X470 Taichi as the best VRM for the money, but I only have 2 low-timing B-die-based RAM sticks and I'd like to OC them to 3600 MHz which is supposedly the best frequency for a Zen 2 CPU, and Taichi is not great in that regard. So people recommended the X470-Pro, but sadly it overheats badly so I'm thinking of the Strix X470-F.
The thing is that I heard the X470-F had the T-topology which makes it as not desirable for me as the X470 Taichi. And I read on reddit that its RAM overclock is not good.

Please tell me if the X470-F has the T topology and I should just keep looking for a fitting motherboard or it's a Daisy chain motherboard and thus I should buy it?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2019)

AFAIK, only Gigabyte used T-topology for AMD boards, but I can't say for certain.

According to the great spreadsheet of AMD Ryzen motherboards, it's T-topology.


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/


----------



## Basard (Jul 14, 2019)

Do you watch any Buildzoid videos, or the ones that he does for Gamer's Nexus? He usually covers such things somewhere in his motherboard PCB breakdown videos.... Otherwise, there is tons of other useful information in them as well.


----------



## ORLY (Jul 14, 2019)

So I suppose in terms of RAM overclock both X470-F and X470 Taichi must be mediocre and get nowhere near 3600 MHz?


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Jul 14, 2019)

On my x470 Tai Chi at one point I got to 3600 CL16.  CL14 worked but not 100% stable.  3333 CL14 was stable, but decided to stay at 3200 CL 14 rock stable with tighter secondary settings, all using Team Dark Pro Samsung B-Die RAM.

IMO overclocking ram has more to do with the sticks themselves than the motherboard unless it's a reeeeally cheap board.  In any case I had no issues with the x470 Tai Chi, using 4 sticks is also not an issue either as the layout & power to ram is very nice.  2 or 4 sticks stays at same speed for me.

The only upgrade I did to the board is swap out the crappy wifi card it comes with for an Intel 9260ngw, and now I'm eagerly waiting to test the Intel AX200 Wifi 6.


----------

